# Grinder output



## Londo Mollari (Feb 8, 2021)

I have recently bought a Sage Barista Pro as I want to make my own expressos and lattes.Have been watching videos for basic how's to on your tube.

I am measuring 18g of beans into the hopper. The grinding is currently set at 15 seconds

Initially the grind setting was on 15. I put into program mode and ran a double so I could see how long it would take to reaching 36g. It came out far too quick, and the cake was staying stuck in the machine and not in the portafilter. Reduced the grind setting to 5 but exactly the same situation.

This time I thought I would measure how much coffee is being ground into the portafilter. When I measure the weight of the coffee coming back out it's only 15.5G coming out. Why would that be?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Feb 8, 2021)

As I've never owned an expresso machine before I have bought fair trade beans from Sainsbury's to practice with to understand the basics of making an expresso. Is this where I'm going wrong, these beans are rubbish?

I've bought freshly roasted beans from Rave which were roasted on 09/02 but reading the forums it says don't use them until at least a week after roasting date.


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Because the coffee is going through slower as the burrs hinder it's progress now they are closer together.


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

All I did was got the coffee grinds looking ok by eye, then measured 18g out and adjusted the grind level up and down slightly to get 36g out in about 30s


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Obv depends on beans but I've found for espresso grind and good quality mid to mid high roast beans it varies between level 6 and 8


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

Londo Mollari said:


> I have recently bought a Sage Barista Pro as I want to make my own expressos and lattes.Have been watching videos for basic how's to on your tube.
> I am measuring 18g of beans into the hopper. The grinding is currently set at 15 seconds
> Initially the grind setting was on 15. I put into program mode and ran a double so I could see how long it would take to reaching 36g. It came out far too quick, and the cake was staying stuck in the machine and not in the portafilter. Reduced the grind setting to 5 but exactly the same situation.
> 
> This time I thought I would measure how much coffee is being ground into the portafilter. When I measure the weight of the coffee coming back out it's only 15.5G coming out. Why would that be?


First of all, if u are weighing your beans by dose when u grind, maximize the time. Just push the Portafilter(PF) again to stop the grinder.

2nd, u may not be grinding fine enough. Remove the beans hopper. U'll see the top burr beneath the hopper. Remove it and adjust to 3-4. That makes alot of difference.

3rdly, Breville is prone to have high retention. can be as high as 3.5-4g. U can knock the left side of the machine to loosen the coffee or u may use the lid to open and close multiple time while the grinder is still running. It can blow the retention out.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

As mentioned if weighing beans in run the grinder until it's obviously empty and the speed increases and a bit more time on top of that.

First time you do it check the weight and you'll probably find it's light a bean or two so add those as well. I found it maintained weight to ~0.1g or so. Some chips build up on top of the burrs. When those are removed the weight out will be low again. If the machine is used regularly there is no need to worry about them. There will be when the bean is changed or if unused for a few days.

Don't adjust the burr it's a rave from the past and if you over set it and run it with the burrs touching you'll need new burrs. All adjusting does is change the numbers not the grind. There is a way of adjusting them correctly but it's not that simple and needs checking rather carefully and shouldn't need doing anyway on anything other than a grinder they haven't made for years. Old youtube videos are a pain.

Retention weighing in is negligible. Some collects under the star shaped part that sweeps the grinds out. It compacts and just stays there and takes a while to get like that. It's best left alone. A week or so off use with the hopper on might be needed to get it like that. Just remove the outer burr and clean what you can see. Some beans used this way can clog the grinder up. Eg dark roast monsooned beans that are glistening with oil. The only one I found that did that but it would handle them with the hopper used the normal way. Only problem was that the hopper eventually gets coated with it and beans stuck.

If your prep is mixed when grinds are in the portafilter your results will be as well. Anything other than fresh roasted beans can be impossible and grinder adjustments may be needed as those age and again when a new batch arrives.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Feb 8, 2021)

My first issue with being underweight was my own fault, not increasing the grind time. Grinding time is now 20 seconds. Have reduced the upper burrs from 6 to 4 and my grind setting is 5.

Decided to start using the Rave beans I bought to see any difference. With the shop bought beans on the settings above I was getting 40g in 23 seconds. With the rave beans I'm now getting the same amount in 31-32 seconds. The pick is now staying in the portafilter too. The Rave beans are a medium roast.


----------

